# Woo Hoo!!! i got it



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

Guess what!
I finaly got my licence! I'm so excited and my 5 Bird Eating Spiderlings arrived today they are only spiderlings at the moment about the size of a 20c coin but are so cute and cuddly         


-Bryony :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

cute and cuddley
i spent my entire day playing eith 17 puppies all day 8 and a half hours dont talk about cute and cuddley its given he a head ache and congrates on your license and the babys how long did the license take (im still waiting on mine)


----------



## instar (May 5, 2004)

congrats!, but...cute and cuddley???? think we might have to nick name you "Morticia" from the adams family. lol :lol:


----------



## zoe (May 5, 2004)

> 5 Bird Eating Spiderlings



:shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

do u keep finches


----------



## instar (May 5, 2004)

real small birds or real big spiderlings? lol there called bird eaters because they do,though rarely, most eat insects as babys up to pinkies as adults i beleive.


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

it took about 5 days but it hasn't arrived yet i had to hound on them and then they sent it and told me over the phone the number and everything but the paper bits not here yet but i'm still excited!!!
i want to get soooooooo many things but my BF has me on a tight rope (cause we are renting)
i would get a cute and cuddly dog but i have one and she is WAY to big to have in a town house :cry:


----------



## dobermanmick (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations !  
Do you have to have a licence for spiders ?


----------



## Dicco (May 5, 2004)

Any picks of the spiderlings?


----------



## instar (May 5, 2004)

not in nsw mick. my local aquarium shop sells them. bit too creepy for me, ill stick to non insectile pets.


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2004)

Bryony, can you really cuddle them? Like Tarantulas?? :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2004)

maybe not use the word 'cuddle' - how about hold!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

i like all spiders execpt huntsmen they freak me out


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

no licence needed for the spiders just have to like them, and they don't eat much at all.
My mum has finches and say she has to many.......... :twisted: 
hehehehe

There was an articel on a bird eating spider that carried a 2.5kg fish (dead) up the bank next to its burrow and had a feast


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

i just rang up the epa they said mine will take two weeks


----------



## Artie (May 5, 2004)

*Camel Spider*

These don't really exist, do they? >>>> >>>> They run 10 mph, can jump three feet, and are nocturnal. When >>>>they bite >>>>you, you are injected with a numbing venom, so if you are bitten >>>>when you >>>>are sleeping, you may wake up with part of your leg or arm >>>>missing because >>>>it has been gnawing on it all night long. >>>> >>>> If you disturb one and the sun makes contact with it, you >>>>better run as it >>>>will instantly run for your shadow. They are cannibals, as shown >>>>in the >>>>attached picture the one on the bottom is eating the one on the >>>>top. >>>> >>>> These are found daily by troops in IRAQ. Imagine waking up and >>>>finding >>>>one of these in your sleeping bag . . .!! >>>> ver heard of a camel spider?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

thats actually two spiders right


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

no pics yet they just arrived.
Pet shops are a rip off go to 

http://www.freewebs.com/saveourtarantulas/index.htm

for more info

When i get the enclosure set up i'll post some oics


----------



## Artie (May 5, 2004)

Yeah 2 spiders Jimmy


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

thats not the same spider these are native to australia and are found in QLD
Its not reconmended that you hold/cuddle them cause you can crush them and hurt them


----------



## luke (May 5, 2004)

they always say two weeks its a standed govement reply translated means who knows and who cares it will come when ever
KEEP ON TO THEM if ya want it soon ring em every day


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

Hay Artie can you get me one of them they are so cooooool i could have an army of them
and have 'fricken' laser beams attached to their 'fricken' heads (Dr Evil)


----------



## Artie (May 5, 2004)

:twisted: :roll: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

i think he wanted sharks and im ringing the epa every twenty minutes


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

:evil: :roll: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 5, 2004)

hello :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
spot the difference


----------



## dobermanmick (May 5, 2004)

> they always say two weeks its a standed govement reply translated means who knows and who cares it will come when ever


Yeah until they want something out of you !
Jimmy Mine took 2 1/2 weeks keep on them they dont give a S*#*


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

camel spiders-
www.arabianwildlife.com/nature/insect/ins09.html
www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp
ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7495.html

have a look!


----------



## Bryony (May 5, 2004)

its just a urban legend read this one

www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp
read it all


----------



## regenold (May 5, 2004)

which end is the head. yep and i wouldn't want to find that spider in my sleeping bag. (the one that the soldiers have)


----------



## Artie (May 5, 2004)

Glad you cleared that up with that link Bryony.
Just had it send to me today, but had my doubts.


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2004)

Can't help myself! :lol: 







This is what I'm thinking! Am I close????? I know it looks like a hairy ant, but give me a break!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 5, 2004)

> but my BF has me on a tight rope (cause we are renting)



You'll lose your bond if you fix the manicles and the stocks etc to the walls of a rental place! Beware


----------



## earthmother (May 6, 2004)

STP doesn't like spiders. Here's a picture of 1 took for him.

Question : Why don't spiders get stuck in their own webs?

Muddy


----------



## Hickson (May 6, 2004)

earthmother said:


> Question : Why don't spiders get stuck in their own webs?



They produce an oil on their hairs that prevents them from becoming stuck.
Incidentally, that photo is of a St Andrews Cross spider, a relatively harmless species (harmless to humans).

Hix


----------



## Dicco (May 6, 2004)

lol moosenoose, did you find that on you shower cutain?


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2004)

yep, hairy lookin' thing ain't it?? LOL


----------



## Bryony (May 6, 2004)

hay moosenoose i don't look like that but i would cuddle them if i wouldn't crush him


----------



## instar (May 6, 2004)

hear their bite hurts like hell, adults anyway.


----------



## Bryony (May 6, 2004)

it feels like a bee sting and you feel unwell for a day but thats it, you don't die


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2004)

Bryony said:


> hay moosenoose i don't look like that but i would cuddle them if i wouldn't crush him



won't have any problems with that one Byrony LOL So big it'd cuddle you! LOL Have you got any scorpions? I'm still spinning out over those camel spiders Artie posted on here before!


----------



## instar (May 6, 2004)




----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2004)

what in bejesus is that Instar? Not a bird-eating spider is it?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2004)

Yep goliath bird eater. check your toilet seat! lol (Theraphosa Leblondi ) its a big male.


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2004)

I'm lookin', I'm LOOKIN' LOL...... JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

Hes lookin right back at yer mate, multiple moosenooses- compound eyes! lol


----------



## Hickson (May 7, 2004)

_Theraphosa blondii_ is a Central/South American species of tarantula - and it's the largest spider in the world. 

Moosenoose - if you find one under your toilet seat then your in big trouble! 

Hix


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

SHHHHH! dont tell him that hix, were havin some fun. Think moosenoose is a major arachnaphobe! :twisted:


----------



## Hickson (May 7, 2004)

I don't blame him, he lives in Melbourne where that mysterious spider that causes the massive necrosis and scarring lives. And the worse thing about it, you don't know you've been bitten till afterwards. Nobody knows what the spider even looks like! :shock: :!: 

Hix

PS: Instar - good to see you've finally changed your avatar. That one you had for so long was really beginning to bug me.


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

what spider?... where? Is it on me???? is it on me!!!???? LOL


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

which one? lmao Moosenoose ! :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

Mate we breed em big here in Melbourne! LOL






I had to swat this big mongrel with a shovel just to get him to move away! lol See me in the window reflection? Scared sh**less! lol


----------



## Hickson (May 7, 2004)

Moosey, 
anyone ever told you that when you're scared sh**less you look like Courtney Cox's husband? 

Hix


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

OFTEN lol


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

LOL....Mortein just not up to the job ! napalm maybe.  incidently that was one of silliest movies ive ever seen, right up there with "anaconda" or giant anything really.


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

You tellin' me that thing outside's not real. Thank god! lol I haven't seen the film, anaconda was bad enough! Maybe one night in a moment of desperation I'll grab the film lol


----------



## Dicco (May 7, 2004)

I dont think they had a very big budget(or good script for that matter) for that movie.


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

Bet he wouldnt mind being courtney cox's hubby either. lol


----------



## Hickson (May 7, 2004)

"Eight Legged Freaks" is actually not too bad and in sopme parts quite funny, because it doesn't take itself as seriously as some of the early horror spider flicks, like "Tarantula", or "Kingdom of the Spiders" etc. Or the more recent "Arachnid" for that matter - that was pretty dumb too. 
But "Anaconda" was full of crap. That first bullsh*t statement at the beginning, about them regurgitating what they have just eaten so that they "can kill and feed again" set the whole tone for the rest of the movie. I hear they's is making an "Anaconda II". Hmmm. :? 

Hix


----------



## Hickson (May 7, 2004)

If you do have spiders Moosey, this new product should do the trick.


----------



## Bryony (May 7, 2004)

Well i love BIG spiders and i'll send you one in the post moosenoose just so you can get closer......

he he he 

My spiderlings killed their first cricket today !!!! :lol:


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

Lol thats a beauty hix!  Now if they could invent a spray for batman and robin, hmmm!


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

I get enough of those whitetail spiders in my bed thanks lol Had one under my pillow about a month ago. real big bugger! lol Anyway, I'm logging off now, got to go home and see if that big ones woken up! lol


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

Dont forget to check the loo seat moose! :twisted:


----------



## Ella (May 7, 2004)

Itz the small spiders I don't like. The one's u see once then spend the rest of the day wondering if itz still crawling on u...hidden in ur hair or under the bedsheets...*shudder*


----------



## regenold (May 7, 2004)

lol


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

*Uuurgggg! There it is!....do you see it??? lol*









*The Fabled Backside Nipping Spider lol*


----------



## instar (May 7, 2004)

I thought it was an invincible, very fast moving spider indeed, kept dissappearing and coming back, belted the pc screen with a rolled up magazine 3 times!


----------



## moosenoose (May 7, 2004)

I've been tipping my monitor on its side and giving it a good shake...but nothing!


----------

